# Vape King site hacked? Or me?



## Hooked (22/7/18)

@Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, 

Just after midnight I went on to the Vape King site and found that everything was written in Russian, and the contact tel. no. had been changed. I checked again at about 3a.m. and it was still Russian. I've just checked now and it is still the same.

Note: When I access the site from my laptop, through Afrihost, it's in Russian. However, if I access the site through my phone, via Vodacom, it's in English.

Here are some screenshots:









I asked for the page to be translated into English, which it did, but that strange tel. no. is still there. The translation reverted to Russian afterwards.





*And here's something else:*

This whole thing started when I needed a flavour description for Dala - from anywhere, not necessarily from Vape King where I'd bought it. I googled it, search results came up and I just happened to notice that, on the third result I think, it's listed in a category which is forbidden to mention on this forum, on Vape King's site. I followed the link and sure enough, there it is on VK's site, in that category! @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @Rob Fisher I'll PM the screenshots to you.

I doubt that Rob Fisher would have posted a pic recently on Vape Mail of something in that category, so I checked my bottle and it says nothing about it being a you-know-what. 

Once more, the above is only when I access through my laptop via Afrihost. Through my phone, via Vodacom, Dala is listed under South African juice.

Is anyone else experiencing the same phenomena?
1) Do a Google search for Dala e liquid and read ALL the results
2) Go to VK's website. Is it English or Russian? Is the tel. no. a JHB no. or a strange one?

My question is: has VK been hacked, or have I been hacked?


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/18)

@Hooked what Web browser do you use on your laptop?

On Google Chrome, it appears English and looks normal to me.

Edit: I checked on MS Edge and it gave me Mandarin over the profile area but everything else was English. Then it turned into the English version.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/18)

@Hooked Thank you for bringing this to our attention, seems fine on our side but we are looking into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/7/18)

My VapeKing looks normal & I'm also with Afrihost

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/18)

Just went to the vapeking.co.za site now
Looks normal to me

Chrome Browser on Windows --> Telkom ISP

Lol, @Hooked - I think its maybe all those Russian sites you looking at for all those hard to find coffee juices 
Hehe
Your browser probably has defaulted you to Russian to make it easier for you....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (22/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Hooked what Web browser do you use on your laptop?
> 
> On Google Chrome, it appears English and looks normal to me.
> 
> Edit: I checked on MS Edge and it gave me Mandarin over the profile area but everything else was English. Then it turned into the English version.



@RainstormZA I use Google Chrome


----------



## Hooked (22/7/18)

@Stroodlepuff I've just checked your site and it's back to normal now. However, if I Google search for Dala BEFORE going to your site, it still lists shows it as a you-know-what.


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA I use Google Chrome


Ok that's very strange.


----------



## Alex (23/7/18)

@Hooked you should give Firefox Quantum a go, it's awesome, especially when combined with uBlock Origin. 

thank me later

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (23/7/18)

Alex said:


> @Hooked you should give Firefox Quantum a go, it's awesome, especially when combined with uBlock Origin.
> 
> thank me later



In what way is it awesome?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/18)

Hooked said:


> In what way is it awesome?



https://www.wired.co.uk/article/mozilla-firefox-quantum-browser-vs-google-chrome
https://lifehacker.com/why-you-should-switch-from-google-chrome-to-firefox-1821879163
https://www.zdnet.com/article/firefox-quantum-vs-chrome-are-tides-shifting/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/7/18)

Thanks @Alex I need to reinstall Firefox and give it a bash - had security issues a while back with the old version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/18)

Hi @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 

I would like to point out a security flaw in your system. I placed an order with VK today and noticed something different about this email - not that you've been hacked or anything.

You are not using Standard Encryption for emails, therefore you have no security on those emails - incoming and outgoing. Most of my incoming mail has Standard Encryption (TLS). 




I also see that the VK website "orders" viewing side still has not been fixed. I still can't view my previous orders.


----------

